# 

## Dziekanows

Witam.
Jestem na etapie projektowania instalacji w domu jednorodzinnym ok 160m2, z poddaszem użytkowym. Ściany z silikatów + wełna. Na działce obecnie jest jedynie prąd. W najbliższym czasie przybędzie jedynie przyłącze wodne. Gaz w wariancie optymistycznym za dwa lata. Docelowo chciałbym, aby główną funkcję grzania wody CO i CW spełniał kocioł gazowy. Stąd moje pytanie - czym grzać przez dwa lata ? Czy wystarczy elektryczny kocioł dwu-funkcyjny ? Czy ktoś z forumowiczów korzysta tylko z prądu? Czy może do kominka zaplanować wkład z płaszczem wodnym i wpiąć go w instalację ? Czy bawić się w DGP ? Planuję także instalację wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją. Proszę o sugestię...

----------


## Łukasz80

są zasobniki na wodę. które mają możliwość podłączenia elektrycznej grzałki. Później, gdy bedziesz miał gaz to podłączasz wężownice w nim do kotła gazowego. Co prawda mam taki zasobnik, ale nie używam grzałki, mam to jako opcje, ponieważ gaz mam. Dlatego nie powiem jak to wygląda ekonomiczne,,,,

----------


## dzabij

> Witam.
> Jestem na etapie projektowania instalacji w domu jednorodzinnym ok 160m2, z poddaszem użytkowym. Ściany z silikatów + wełna. Na działce obecnie jest jedynie prąd. W najbliższym czasie przybędzie jedynie przyłącze wodne. Gaz w wariancie optymistycznym za dwa lata. Docelowo chciałbym, aby główną funkcję grzania wody CO i CW spełniał kocioł gazowy. Stąd moje pytanie - czym grzać przez dwa lata ? Czy wystarczy elektryczny kocioł dwu-funkcyjny ? Czy ktoś z forumowiczów korzysta tylko z prądu? Czy może do kominka zaplanować wkład z płaszczem wodnym i wpiąć go w instalację ? Czy bawić się w DGP ? Planuję także instalację wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją. Proszę o sugestię...


- Wentylacja mechaniczna i DGP wzajemnie się wykluczają, niepowinno się ich stosować razem. Wentylacja mechaniczna działa "trochę" jak DGP
- zamiast gazu możesz faktycznie tymczasowo ogrzewać kominkiem z PW. Tylko że jest to mega upierdliwe rozwiązanie - kotłownia w salonie przez (optymistycznie) dwa lata będzie Cię denerwować.

możesz pomyśleć o alternatywach dla gazu ziemnego (pomijam paliwa stałe bo między wierszami czytam że lubisz komfort i instalacja ma działać "w tle", bez codziennej ingerencji użytkownika):

- LPG - ale nie umowa z dostawcą tylko stawiasz / zakopujesz *Swój własny* zbiornik i kupujesz gaz w hurtowni. Liczyłem, wychodzi bardzo podobnie jak gaz ziemny.
- pompa ciepła - kompleksowy montaż przez jedną firmę jest drogi, ale jak poczytasz to okaże się że nie jest to technologia kosmiczna i ludzie potrafią sklecić sprawnie działającą instalację za niewielkie pieniądze. Szczególnie jak masz sporą działkę i możesz sobie pozwolić na kolektor poziomy.

Pamiętajmy że podłączenie gazu ziemnego też nie jest za darmo ! Opłata do gazowni to jedno, ale instalacja tzw. wewnętrzna (wszystko co za licznikiem) też sporo kosztuje.

----------


## Dziekanows

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. To że nie stosuje się DGP i rekuperacji razem to dla mnie cenna wskazówka. Co do gazu to zdaję sobie sprawę, że instalacja za licznikiem jest kosztowna, ale jednak jest to najbardziej bezobsługowy rodzaj ogrzewania, zwłaszcza podczas dłuższych kilkudniowych nieobecności w domu. Płaszcza wodnego używałbym raczej do ogrzewania zimą, bo rozpalać w kominku prawie za każdym razem gdy chcę mieć ciepłą wodę w kranie to przesada i chyba z niego zrezygnuję - muszę policzyć czy dopłata za płaszcz wodny + instalacja będzie miała uzasadnienie ekonomiczne, czy nie wydam na to więcej niż za prąd którym bym ogrzewał wodę w tym samym czasie. 

Chciałbym zrobić instalację w której początkowo grzanie odbywało się poprzez elektryczny kocioł, a potem przez gazowy. Po podłączeniu gazu chciałbym jedynie w kotłowni wymienić piec z elektrycznego na gazowy, a ewentualny zasobnik na wodę zostałby ten sam, tak samo inne graty. Czy istnieje taka opcja ? Czy instalację projektuje się i oblicza jej wydajność w ten sam sposób bez względu na źródło zasilania (np.gaz,prąd)? 

Ciekawym pomysłem jest też własny zbiornik i gaz z hurtowni. Musze o tym poczytać bo jest to dla mnie nowy temat.

----------


## Greengaz

> Ciekawym pomysłem jest też własny zbiornik i gaz z hurtowni. Musze o tym poczytać bo jest to dla mnie nowy temat.


Polecam kompendium wiedzy 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...12#post5993812
pozdr

----------


## dzabij

Ja też uważam że kominek z PW to słabe rozwiązanie.

CWU - tak jak napisał *Łukasz80*, trzeba zakupić odpowiedni zasobnik z wężownicą i grzałką elektryczną (takie produkty ma min. Galmet). Po podpięciu gazu wyciągasz wtyczkę od grzałki z gniazdka i grzejesz wodę kotłem gazowym.

Policz sobie opłacalność własnej butli LPG. Mój dom (180 m2 użytkowej, 260 po podłogach, lekko ogrzewany garaż w bryle budynku ocieplenie styro 15cm) zużywa średnio rocznie 2050 m3 gazu ziemnego (próbka z 3 i pół roku mieszkania). Przelicz to sobie na kilowatogodziny prądu oraz litry LPG i orientacyjnie zobacz jak to wygląda dla innych źródeł energii. Wyrobisz sobie zdanie, zdecydujesz. Weź pod uwagę koszt inwestycji.

Dom już zbudowany / ocieplony ? Ja gdybym teraz budował drugi to szedł bym w stronę domu pasywnego + ogromny bufor ciepła w centrum budynku (taka cysterna na sztorc), bufor zasilany latem kolektorami słonecznymi  :wink:  Może kiedyś ?  :wink:

----------


## Dziekanows

Dom jeszcze nie zbudowany - jestem dopiero przed uzyskiwaniem PNB, a w trakcie uprawomocniania się podziału geodezyjnego. U mnie po środku domu wypada kominek. Powierzchnia domu to ~160mkw + 40mkw garaż w bryle.

----------


## dzabij

> Dom jeszcze nie zbudowany - jestem dopiero przed uzyskiwaniem PNB, a w trakcie uprawomocniania się podziału geodezyjnego. U mnie po środku domu wypada kominek. Powierzchnia domu to ~160mkw + 40mkw garaż w bryle.


No to jeżeli mogę coś doradzić to zainwestuj dużo w ocieplenie i może się okaże że nie potrzebujesz w ogóle ogrzewania (w najcięższe mrozy dogrzejesz okazjonalnie kominkiem i ewentualnie tanimi w inwestycji grzejnikami elektrycznymi). Koszt przyłącza, hydrauliki, grzejników itp to ze 30-40 kPLN, za tyle kasy będzie cała góra styropianu ... Jeszcze masz czas na przemyślenie sprawy...

----------


## Dziekanows

> No to jeżeli mogę coś doradzić to zainwestuj dużo w ocieplenie i może się okaże że nie potrzebujesz w ogóle ogrzewania (w najcięższe mrozy dogrzejesz okazjonalnie kominkiem i ewentualnie tanimi w inwestycji grzejnikami elektrycznymi). Koszt przyłącza, hydrauliki, grzejników itp to ze 30-40 kPLN, za tyle kasy będzie cała góra styropianu ... Jeszcze masz czas na przemyślenie sprawy...


To czym grzać wodę bieżącą w takiej opcji? Wystarczy przepływowy ogrzewacz elektryczny ?

----------


## dzabij

Moim zdaniem jednak zasobnik z wężownicą i grzałką elektryczną + na lato kolektor słoneczny (może być samoróbka). Ewentualnie na latao jakaś prosta pompa ciepła typu powietrze-woda (np. to jest fajne i kompleksowe rozwiązanie : http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-galme...315278058.html)

----------

